# For those visitors on here who are Hunt sabs.



## Alec Swan (12 August 2015)

Can you explain to me why you,  those of you who do,  cover your faces?  If you believe that you are right in your actions,  why do you lack the courage to support your stance and why do you feel the need to hide your identity?

A simple question,  I wonder if there's a simple answer.

Alec.


----------



## Equi (12 August 2015)

They claim not to want the retaliation.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (12 August 2015)

Good question....


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (12 August 2015)

Good one Alec.


----------



## Welly (13 August 2015)

I think it's the same as  people who say nasty things on Facebook and other media sites. They feel so big and brave when they don't have to confront  you  face to face.


----------



## FFAQ (13 August 2015)

What's a hunt sab?  Sorry if that's a stupid question - not been hunting before so don't know the lingo!!


----------



## Alec Swan (13 August 2015)

FFAQ said:



			What's a hunt sab? &#8230;&#8230;.. !!
		
Click to expand...

Those who disrupt a legal pastime,  and all so often in an illegal fashion.

Alec.


----------



## spacefaer (13 August 2015)

FFAQ said:



			What's a hunt sab?  Sorry if that's a stupid question - not been hunting before so don't know the lingo!!
		
Click to expand...

Hunt saboteur


----------



## Shay (14 August 2015)

Pity none have had the courage to explain their position - but perhaps to be expected for those who hide their identities in this way.  I particularly liked one of ours who - when filmed striking hunting horses with a stick - could be identified by the mohawk sticking up through the purpose cut slit in his balaclava....


----------



## Fellewell (14 August 2015)

Because they would be easily identified as people who call themselves anarchists and turn up anywhere they can behave violently and get away with it.
Anyone with a genuine interest in the countryside would appreciate well-trained animals at work.


----------



## brighteyes (14 August 2015)

Are there any about? *about about about...*


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 August 2015)

FFAQ said:



			What's a hunt sab?  Sorry if that's a stupid question - not been hunting before so don't know the lingo!!
		
Click to expand...

Hunt sabateur, they are often organised to disrupt the hunt.
Causing distress to the hounds is not important to them.
Violence has been reported for years and years. 
They don't go to all hunts.
They include some petty criminals and thugs looking for an excuse to break the law: criminal,  common, and hunting.


----------



## Fidgety (14 August 2015)

equi said:



			They claim not to want the retaliation.
		
Click to expand...

Or their bosses to see the type of person they employ.


----------



## webble (14 August 2015)

Hmm it's unlikely there are many on  here that are going to want to interact given the posts already on this thread


----------



## Alec Swan (14 August 2015)

webble,  I understand that,  but it doesn't answer the question as to why they feel the need to hide their identities.  Have you any ideas?  A genuine question.

Alec.


----------



## Moomin1 (14 August 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			webble,  I understand that,  but it doesn't answer the question as to why they feel the need to hide their identities.  Have you any ideas?  A genuine question.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I  would think it's quite straight forward - to avoid any reprisals. Though who  knows, I doubt any sab will comment on here like Webble says


----------



## AmieeT (14 August 2015)

Fellewell said:



			Because they would be easily identified as people who call themselves anarchists and turn up anywhere they can behave violently and get away with it.
Anyone with a genuine interest in the countryside would appreciate well-trained animals at work.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ this. If they didn't cover their faces they wouldn't get away with half of the crap they pull.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 August 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			I  would think it's quite straight forward - to avoid any reprisals. Though who  knows, I doubt any sab will comment on here like Webble says
		
Click to expand...

Strange that,  when there has yet to be a prosecution against any Hunt supporter,  for as you say,  'reprisals',  but plenty against the hardcore activists who break the Law.  Again,  why should those who feel that they have right on their side be so fearful of exposure?  I remain confused! 

Alec.


----------



## npage123 (14 August 2015)

Shay said:



			Pity none have had the courage to explain their position - but perhaps to be expected for those who hide their identities in this way.  I particularly liked one of ours who - when filmed striking hunting horses with a stick - could be identified by the mohawk sticking up through the purpose cut slit in his balaclava....
		
Click to expand...

Lol!  Such a give-away, what was he thinking to have his mohawk sticking out like that!  Reminds me of the thieves who drew 'masks' onto their faces with permanent marker.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...bery-with-permanent-marker-pen-disguises.html


----------



## webble (14 August 2015)

Given the way hunts people treat foxes and some of the unpleasant posts on here it wouldn't surprise me if there were rogue hunt people interested in reprisal. Just because there haven't been prosecutions doesn't mean it hasn't happened



Alec Swan said:



			Strange that,  when there has yet to be a prosecution against any Hunt supporter,  for as you say,  'reprisals',  but plenty against the hardcore activists who break the Law.  Again,  why should those who feel that they have right on their side be so fearful of exposure?  I remain confused! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Moomin1 (14 August 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Strange that,  when there has yet to be a prosecution against any Hunt supporter,  for as you say,  'reprisals',  but plenty against the hardcore activists who break the Law.  Again,  why should those who feel that they have right on their side be so fearful of exposure?  I remain confused! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know Alec.  I imagine it's simply because those sabs who cause damage or hurt any of the hunt horses are committing offences, therefore they don't want recognising.  I would have thought that bit was obvious? 

As for those who wear them but don't cause any offence to be committed, I assume they don't want targeting by people who will blanket them with those who do cause the offences maybe? That's the only reason I can think.


----------



## Moomin1 (14 August 2015)

webble said:



			Given the way hunts people treat foxes and some of the unpleasant posts on here it wouldn't surprise me if there were rogue hunt people interested in reprisal. Just because there haven't been prosecutions doesn't mean it hasn't happened
		
Click to expand...

If my memory is right, I think there's a case ongoing whereby a huntsman is accused of seriously injuring a sab by knocking her over with his horse.  I am sure it was in the news recently.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 August 2015)

webble said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..  it wouldn't surprise me if there were rogue hunt people interested in reprisal. Just because there haven't been prosecutions doesn't mean it hasn't happened
		
Click to expand...

That surprises me,  a great deal.  Would you suggest that there have been reprisals against sabs but that the victims are to fearful to report the assaults?

Alec.


----------



## webble (14 August 2015)

I wouldn't know. Personally I don't think there should be any need for hunts to be monitored but as has been proved laws can and will be broken



Alec Swan said:



			That surprises me,  a great deal.  Would you suggest that there have been reprisals against sabs but that the victims are to fearful to report the assaults?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Alec Swan (14 August 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			If my memory is right, I think there's a case ongoing whereby a huntsman is accused of seriously injuring a sab by knocking her over with his horse.  I am sure it was in the news recently.
		
Click to expand...


Yes,  you're right,  there is,  but with the only reliable evidence of an 'assault' being film footage of the unfortunately injured person stepping in to the path of a fast moving horse,  and either horse or rider attempting to avoid the obstacle,  a successful prosecution is unlikely to follow,  I'd have thought.  I would also point out that at worst it was an accident,  and hardly what you would refer to as a 'reprisal' which would be a premeditated act.

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 August 2015)

webble said:



			I wouldn't know. &#8230;&#8230;..
		
Click to expand...

Exactly,  you don't know,  and neither do I!  It seems that we're both in the dark!

Alec.


----------



## Moomin1 (14 August 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Yes,  you're right,  there is,  but with the only reliable evidence of an 'assault' being film footage the unfortunately injured person stepping in to the path of a fast moving horse,  and either horse or rider attempting to avoid the obstacle,  a successful prosecution is unlikely to follow,  I'd have thought.  I would also point out that at worst it was an accident,  and hardly what you would refer to as a 'reprisal' which would be a premeditated act.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Who knows.  I don't know anything about it.  I'm quite surprised that you are so naive Alec as to imagine that EVERY huntsperson is sparkly clean.  We all know there are sabs, and hunts people that are engaged in illegal activities.  To try and portray a 100% clean picture of every single hunt and huntsperson is just a bit silly really.  I have no time of day for sabs who commit any offence, particularly those who do so against animals themselves.  They are lower than low.  I also have no time for those who hunt illegally. And we all know that both of those examples take place.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 August 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. .  I imagine it's simply because those sabs who cause damage or hurt any of the hunt horses are committing offences, therefore they don't want recognising.  I would have thought that bit was obvious? 

&#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

Can we assume that any acts against either horse,  hounds or humans,  and by sabs would have you condemning their actions,  and without qualification or justification?

Alec.


----------



## Moomin1 (14 August 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Can we assume that any acts against either horse,  hounds or humans,  and by sabs would have you condemning their actions,  and without qualification or justification?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry Alec, you've lost me?  Why would you assume that I would condone sab activity?


----------



## Alec Swan (14 August 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			&#8230;&#8230;...  I'm quite surprised that you are so naive Alec as to imagine that EVERY huntsperson is sparkly clean.  We all know there are sabs, and hunts people that are engaged in illegal activities.  To try and portray a 100% clean picture of every single hunt and huntsperson is just a bit silly really.  

I have no time of day for sabs who commit any offence, particularly those who do so against animals themselves.  They are lower than low.  I also have no time for those who hunt illegally. And we all know that both of those examples take place. 

Click to expand...

Your first paragraph would seem to many to make the point that in fact,  two wrongs do make a right!  There is no justification for those who beak the law to attempt to explain that they're doing so,  because that's what others are doing.  That isn't how the Law works,  thankfully.

Your second paragraph would seem to condemn out of hand those who injure animals in their pursuit of their own version of justice.  Interestingly,  you pass no comment upon those who bully and attack other people who are going about a perfectly legal pastime.

I've still yet to read from anyone who supports the sabs just why they need to hide their identities! 

Alec.


----------



## Moomin1 (14 August 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Your first paragraph would seem to many to make the point that in fact,  two wrongs do make a right!  There is no justification for those who beak the law to attempt to explain that they're doing so,  because that's what others are doing.  That isn't how the Law works,  thankfully.

Your second paragraph would seem to condemn out of hand those who injure animals in their pursuit of their own version of justice.  Interestingly,  you pass no comment upon those who bully and attack other people who are going about a perfectly legal pastime.

I've still yet to read from anyone who supports the sabs just why they need to hide their identities! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec, it seems you are trying to pick a fight to me.  None of my posts, as far as I see, provide any kind of bias to either 'party' whatsoever.  It was your post which suggested that nobody has ever been prosecuted for injuring a sab, insinuating that hunts people are all squeaky clean, and this entire thread is clearly about strongly insinuating that sabs are not.  

I repeat, I do not condone either illegal activity by sabs, or hunts.  They are both as bad as each other for committing any offence or harm to an animal. I was merely trying to put my thoughts across as to why sabs may hide their identities, which was your question.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 August 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. .  It was your post which suggested that nobody has ever been prosecuted for injuring a sab, insinuating that hunts people are all squeaky clean, and this entire thread is clearly about strongly insinuating that sabs are not.  

&#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

I'm certainly not making insinuations nor defending those who hunt outside the law,  even though I do so myself!  That there are those who are involved in Hunting who operate outside the Law,  is obvious,  but when there are those who are Hunting legally,  and within the Law,  they are all so often confronted by sabs who seem rather keen to hide their identity,  and apart from the rather spurious claims that they're in fear of 'reprisals',  I remain a little mystified as to why.  

It's just as well that Mrs. Pankhurst had the courage of her convictions,  thinking about it!  I rather admire that lady! 

Alec.

Oh,  and as a ps,  I'm not looking for a fight,  just wondering 'why'!


----------



## Moomin1 (14 August 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm certainly not making insinuations nor defending those who hunt outside the law,  even though I do so myself!  That there are those who are involved in Hunting who operate outside the Law,  is obvious,  but when there are those who are Hunting legally,  and within the Law,  they are all so often confronted by sabs who seem rather keen to hide their identity,  and apart from the rather spurious claims that they're in fear of 'reprisals',  I remain a little mystified as to why.  

It's just as well that Mrs. Pankhurst had the courage of her convictions,  thinking about it!  I rather admire that lady! 

Alec.

Oh,  and as a ps,  I'm not looking for a fight,  just wondering 'why'!
		
Click to expand...

I think you need something else to think about in life Alec, seriously! Lol


----------



## Alec Swan (14 August 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			I think you need something else to think about in life Alec, seriously! Lol
		
Click to expand...

That's very thoughtful of you dear,  but ever the open and enquiring mind!  'People' interest me,  as does their behaviour.  It'll have to remain as one of life's mysteries.  Strange though that there have been no direct responses,  only conjecture.  I know someone well who's a mole,  and they assure me that this thread has been read,  and so they tell me,  fumed over! 

Alec.


----------



## Moomin1 (14 August 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			That's very thoughtful of you dear,  but ever the open and enquiring mind!  'People' interest me,  as does their behaviour.  It'll have to remain as one of life's mysteries.  Strange though that there have been no direct responses,  only conjecture.  I know someone well who's a mole,  and they assure me that this thread has been read,  and so they tell me,  fumed over! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own I suppose. Don't see what that will achieve really?  This is half the problem you see IMO.  It's like two school children squabbling when it comes to hunting. If people just started being reasonable in their debates then maybe the world would be a better place for everyone.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 August 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			Each to their own I suppose. Don't see what that will achieve really?  This is half the problem you see IMO.  It's like two school children squabbling when it comes to hunting. If people just started being reasonable in their debates then maybe the world would be a better place for everyone.
		
Click to expand...

'REASON'?  I've tried that,  as have others,  and the only response ever,  seems to be that others don't want me and others,  to do as we wish and as we have always done.  Those who are opposed to hunting have no wish to consider the thoughts of those who have the all encompassing interests of all our wildlife at heart,  and they equally have no wish to consider the thoughts of others by replying with any logical answer,  apart from the fact every animal has the right to die of old age,  it seems.

If those who are opposed to foxes being killed,  were to direct their attentions to the truly barbaric practice of snaring foxes,  then I may be prepared to listen to their arguments.  It's illegal to snare deer,  so why is it legal to snare foxes?  There wouldn't be the kudos attached to attacking toffs though,  would there? 

Alec.


----------



## Moomin1 (14 August 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			'REASON'?  I've tried that,  as have others,  and the only response ever,  seems to be that others don't want me and others,  to do as we wish and as we have always done.  Those who are opposed to hunting have no wish to consider the thoughts of those who have the all encompassing interests of all our wildlife at heart,  and they equally have no wish to consider the thoughts of others by replying with any logical answer,  apart from the fact every animal has the right to die of old age,  it seems.

If those who are opposed to foxes being killed,  were to direct their attentions to the truly barbaric practice of snaring foxes,  then I may be prepared to listen to their arguments.  It's illegal to snare deer,  so why is it legal to snare foxes?  There wouldn't be the kudos attached to attacking toffs though,  would there? 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Dear me Alec, you really don't help the cause.  I thought this thread was 'purely' in order to understand why sabs wear masks?  You are too transparent  Alec I'm afraid.  This thread was clearly about starting yet another hunting debate.  Boring.

The law is the law.  Like it or lump it. End of.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 August 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			Dear me Alec, you really don't help the cause.  I thought this thread was 'purely' in order to understand why sabs wear masks?  You are too transparent  Alec I'm afraid.  This thread was clearly about starting yet another hunting debate.  Boring.

The law is the law.  Like it or lump it. End of.
		
Click to expand...

That wasn't my intention at all.  I did no more than answer your questions in as helpful a manner as I could.  Generally,  honesty is transparent, you'll find.

So,  and just for you,  does anyone know why so many Hunt sabs disguise themselves?  There yer go moomin,  back to the original question which remains unanswered! 

Alec.


----------



## Moomin1 (14 August 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			That wasn't my intention at all.  I did no more than answer your questions in as helpful a manner as I could.  Generally,  honesty is transparent, you'll find.

So,  and just for you,  does anyone know why so many Hunt sabs disguise themselves?  There yer go moomin,  back to the original question which remains unanswered! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Oh seriously?  Jeez..lol


----------



## Maesfen (15 August 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			I repeat, I do not condone either illegal activity by sabs, or hunts.  They are both as bad as each other for committing any offence or harm to an animal. I was merely trying to put my thoughts across as to why sabs may hide their identities, which was your question.
		
Click to expand...

But surely, to hide your face as the sabs do implies that they are intent to cause damage of some sort or another and don't want to be caught out doing so while hunt followers are not hiding from anyone because they are not intending to break the law otherwise they would be wearing balaclavas too.


----------



## Moomin1 (15 August 2015)

Maesfen said:



			But surely, to hide your face as the sabs do implies that they are intent to cause damage of some sort or another and don't want to be caught out doing so while hunt followers are not hiding from anyone because they are not intending to break the law otherwise they would be wearing balaclavas too.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe.  I answered giving my guess as I do not know. Yet another post implying that hunt followers don't break the law though...


----------



## Moomin1 (15 August 2015)

Here's my final take on things.  My guess is that MAYBE, hunt sabs who wear something to hide their identity want to do so incase they are linked to any possibly illegal activity, or will be blanketed into that category even if they are not.  My guess is that (in answer to you Maesfen), huntsfolk do NOT wear anything to hide their identity as it would immediately look suspicious and attract unwanted attention from sabs or authorities, whether they are acting illegally or not.


----------



## Maesfen (15 August 2015)

It would be interesting to see the reaction if hunts adopted the balaclava look too; how intimidated the sabs would feel and whether they would insist we uncovered our faces.  Might be worth a try, put the boot on the other foot so to speak.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 August 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. , huntsfolk do NOT wear anything to hide their identity as it would immediately look suspicious and attract unwanted attention from sabs or authorities, whether they are acting illegally or not.
		
Click to expand...

We're in agreement!  However,  working on the basis of what's fit for the goose is fit for the ferret,  then I'm sure that all will see that were the same openness displayed by those who Hunt,  and were it displayed by those who don't but are only intent upon disruption,  it may give them a little credibility.  Most would be of the opinion that those who mask their appearance do so in an effort to avoid detection,  and generally from their illegal activities.  

It would be hard to imagine any need for a balaclava other than to avoid detection,  a common ploy of the common criminal,  other than as I've said previously,  to avoid the unlikely and improbable risk of 'reprisals'.  The simple fact is that when there are those who hide their identity,  they will,  to use your words 'Look suspicious and attract unwanted attention &#8230;&#8230;.. from the authorities'. 

Alec.


----------



## Molly-Chops (21 April 2016)

I'm a newcomer here, and appreciate this thread is old but I would like to put in my two penneth.

I have owned, ridden and been around horses my entire life. I am an anti. I am a member of LACS and I follow hunt sab groups on facebook. However, I am NOT a hunt sab and don't think I ever will be.
I believe that all cruel 'sports' should be banned, not just fox hunting, hence why I am a member of LACS and support it's endeavours.

I grew up in a rural area and currently live on a farm in the beautiful, rural countryside. I understand the needs for wildlife management, but I do personally believe (and have read time and time again) that fox hunting is a traditional pastime that has little to no effect on fox numbers in the countryside. It brings about more upset to local people, damage to land and distress to animals (not only the fox that's being chased, but cows, sheep, horses, domestic pets etc) than any good it does.

I will get to the point about the hunt sabs in a second...

Now, I 'get' that hunting is fun for many people. It provides a buzz of excitement. (The riding part anyway. Not quite sure why anyone would get a buzz off seeing and hearing an animal killed... but then there are some strange people out there) I love nothing more than galloping my horse through an open field with the wind on my face and adrenaline rushing through me and I can imagine it's even more intense with several others by your side. 

You might be shocked to know (or maybe you won't...) that many hunts do NOT hunt within the law. I have read many posts above about how you obey the law, never trespass on private land and how respectful and open you are. This is so far from the truth. Obviously, there are hunts out there that do hunt within the law and are respectful to the countryside and it's people, and perhaps you are all part of those hunts (in which case, good for you), but there are a huge majority that are partaking in extremely illegal and quite horrific practices in order to keep hunting. (Read up about the hunt that bred foxes in a secret hideaway purposely to release them and hunt them as recently as last year)

Now, not all hunt sabateours are angels either. Far from it. There are some that give the sab community a bad name and I don't support or condone aggressive or violent behaviour at all. The majority of hunt sabateours are not out there to target the riders with abuse or aggressive behaviour. They are out there to cover scent trails when a fox darts past and distract hounds from the ILLEGAL hunts who are convincing themselves they are drag hunting and the destruction of a fox at the jaws of the hounds was merely an 'accident'... (Or so they'll have us all believe!)

The videos I've witnessed show the absolute disrespect that some of the hunting community have for anyone other than their own. This includes the treatment of their horses and the hounds.

The reason hunt sabateours cover their faces is because of the retaliation from the hunt and hunt supporters.  Most sabs want to protect wildlife (not only foxes, but other wild animals that frequently get chased down and killed by the hounds) and believe that the chasing and killing of an animal by a pack of hounds being celebrated (not to mention being illegal) is wrong. 
As far as the hunt is concerned, the sabs are there to ruin their day out and nothing more. This pisses the hunts off dramatically. Tensions run high. Once it's all over, sabateours regularly find their tyres slashed, windows smashed and in quite a few sickening instances, dead foxes sprawled out on their cars and driveways. This reason is why they have to protect their identities.

I am opposed to hunting with hounds because I feel it is a very outdated tradition that needs to be banished to the history books. I write this as someone not with just my own opinion on what I feel is right or wrong, but having read up on hunting and it's practices and done extensive research into how effective fox hunting is and the reasons why the Hunting Act was brought in.

Hunting is not about countryside management anymore.

People will always hunt and I would never try to shove what I think is right down a supporters throat. I do think the behaviour of some hunts is doing more harm to your community than the hunt sabateours, though.

Anyway. I will not write anymore on the issue as I dislike being involved in potentially heated internet discussions, but there you have it from my point a view. Not a sab, but someone who can see it from a sab perspective!


----------



## Goldenstar (21 April 2016)

Sabs cover their faces because they look more intimidating .
That's my view nothing any one says will change it .


----------



## Alec Swan (21 April 2016)

Those who hunt don't trouble to cover their faces for the very simple reason that they're generally operating within the law and have nothing to hide.

Those who would attempt to sabotage a legal pastime and obscure their identity do so for the express reason of avoiding detection and despite the rather silly suggestion that it may give their car tyres and windscreens a degree of protection,  the simple fact is that they're more often than not,  breaking the law.

Any other attempt at an explanation makes for no sense,  at all.

Alec.


----------



## lindsay1993 (21 April 2016)

I have held off on allowing my daughter to take her lead-rein pony out hunting for this exact reason. She would be terrified of people with covered faces acting aggressively, as most sabs I have seen do, when enjoying a perfectly legal day out. 

I find it very intimidating.


----------



## Countryman (21 April 2016)

The vast majority of saboteurs have no interest whatsoever in animal welfare - if they did they wouldn't be there. They have a visceral hatred however of those who they consider to be the enemy, and that is what motivates them.


----------



## Kat (21 April 2016)

Molly-Chops said:



			I'm a newcomer here, and appreciate this thread is old but I would like to put in my two penneth.

I have owned, ridden and been around horses my entire life. I am an anti. I am a member of LACS and I follow hunt sab groups on facebook. However, I am NOT a hunt sab and don't think I ever will be.
I believe that all cruel 'sports' should be banned, not just fox hunting, hence why I am a member of LACS and support it's endeavours.

I grew up in a rural area and currently live on a farm in the beautiful, rural countryside. I understand the needs for wildlife management, but I do personally believe (and have read time and time again) that fox hunting is a traditional pastime that has little to no effect on fox numbers in the countryside. It brings about more upset to local people, damage to land and distress to animals (not only the fox that's being chased, but cows, sheep, horses, domestic pets etc) than any good it does.

I will get to the point about the hunt sabs in a second...

Now, I 'get' that hunting is fun for many people. It provides a buzz of excitement. (The riding part anyway. Not quite sure why anyone would get a buzz off seeing and hearing an animal killed... but then there are some strange people out there) I love nothing more than galloping my horse through an open field with the wind on my face and adrenaline rushing through me and I can imagine it's even more intense with several others by your side. 

You might be shocked to know (or maybe you won't...) that many hunts do NOT hunt within the law. I have read many posts above about how you obey the law, never trespass on private land and how respectful and open you are. This is so far from the truth. Obviously, there are hunts out there that do hunt within the law and are respectful to the countryside and it's people, and perhaps you are all part of those hunts (in which case, good for you), but there are a huge majority that are partaking in extremely illegal and quite horrific practices in order to keep hunting. (Read up about the hunt that bred foxes in a secret hideaway purposely to release them and hunt them as recently as last year)

Now, not all hunt sabateours are angels either. Far from it. There are some that give the sab community a bad name and I don't support or condone aggressive or violent behaviour at all. The majority of hunt sabateours are not out there to target the riders with abuse or aggressive behaviour. They are out there to cover scent trails when a fox darts past and distract hounds from the ILLEGAL hunts who are convincing themselves they are drag hunting and the destruction of a fox at the jaws of the hounds was merely an 'accident'... (Or so they'll have us all believe!)

The videos I've witnessed show the absolute disrespect that some of the hunting community have for anyone other than their own. This includes the treatment of their horses and the hounds.

The reason hunt sabateours cover their faces is because of the retaliation from the hunt and hunt supporters.  Most sabs want to protect wildlife (not only foxes, but other wild animals that frequently get chased down and killed by the hounds) and believe that the chasing and killing of an animal by a pack of hounds being celebrated (not to mention being illegal) is wrong. 
As far as the hunt is concerned, the sabs are there to ruin their day out and nothing more. This pisses the hunts off dramatically. Tensions run high. Once it's all over, sabateours regularly find their tyres slashed, windows smashed and in quite a few sickening instances, dead foxes sprawled out on their cars and driveways. This reason is why they have to protect their identities.

I am opposed to hunting with hounds because I feel it is a very outdated tradition that needs to be banished to the history books. I write this as someone not with just my own opinion on what I feel is right or wrong, but having read up on hunting and it's practices and done extensive research into how effective fox hunting is and the reasons why the Hunting Act was brought in.

Hunting is not about countryside management anymore.

People will always hunt and I would never try to shove what I think is right down a supporters throat. I do think the behaviour of some hunts is doing more harm to your community than the hunt sabateours, though.

Anyway. I will not write anymore on the issue as I dislike being involved in potentially heated internet discussions, but there you have it from my point a view. Not a sab, but someone who can see it from a sab perspective!
		
Click to expand...

So if it is all about preventing animal cruelty why do Sabs disrupt bloodhound packs that are hunting the clean boot?


----------



## Molly-Chops (21 April 2016)

As I said, I will say no-more as I am NOT a hunt sabateour. I have just invested a lot of time in reading arguments on both sides and watching endless videos and first-hand accounts on the scuffles between the two.

Each to their own, but I can assure you that if you think hunts are 'generally operating within the law and have nothing to hide' (I quote) you are very, very misinformed or in denial.

I am surrounded by hunters on my yard. All of whom openly admit that they couldn't care less about what the Hunting Act says...


----------



## Kat (21 April 2016)

I absolutely do care what the hunting act says. The consequences of being involved in illegal activity would be very serious for me. That is one of the reasons I hunt with bloodhounds. I fail to understand how sabs can justify disrupting a bloodhound hunt if they are trying to prevent animal cruelty. I also object to getting verbal abuse for hunting when I only hunt with bloodhounds.


----------



## RunToEarth (21 April 2016)

Molly-Chops said:



			Most sabs want to protect wildlife (not only foxes, but other wild animals that frequently get chased down and killed by the hounds) and believe that the chasing and killing of an animal by a pack of hounds being celebrated (not to mention being illegal) is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

http://m.westerndailypress.co.uk/Po...eted-parents/story-29062258-detail/story.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-need-new-powers-thugs-away-wave-attacks.html
http://m.westerndailypress.co.uk/Gl...ssaults-hunt/story-28475340-detail/story.html

Sabs have been calling hounds onto roads and scaring the living daylights out of children and horses a like for years, they don't care one jot about wildlife or any other life to be perfectly frank. 

If I dressed up like a hunt sab and ran around Lincoln city centre wielding pepper spray and videoing young children I would be locked up, but this mindless behaviour is allowed in our countryside, why? 

You statement regarding many hunts hunting illegally just confirms that fact that actually don't understand or know too much about the sport, unless your research didn't extend past the LACS website.


----------



## Countryman (21 April 2016)

Molly-Chops said:



			I am surrounded by hunters on my yard. All of whom openly admit that they couldn't care less about what the Hunting Act says...
		
Click to expand...

That's certainly the attitude of the sabs, whose behaviour was unaffected by the ban - which shows it's nothing to do with respect for the law-they did it for years beforehand too. Given less than a dozen hunts have been found to have broken the law, it really shows the contempt some antis have for legislation - I suspect a single sab group breaks more than a dozen laws every single Saturday they go out!


----------



## Luci07 (21 April 2016)

Here is something to throw into the discussion (and I do support hunting). Friends who are strongly anti have never felt the need to disguise themselves! We agree to differ in our beliefs and leave it at that.


----------



## Molly-Chops (21 April 2016)

RunToEarth said:



http://m.westerndailypress.co.uk/Po...eted-parents/story-29062258-detail/story.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-need-new-powers-thugs-away-wave-attacks.html
http://m.westerndailypress.co.uk/Gl...ssaults-hunt/story-28475340-detail/story.html

Sabs have been calling hounds onto roads and scaring the living daylights out of children and horses a like for years, they don't care one jot about wildlife or any other life to be perfectly frank. 

If I dressed up like a hunt sab and ran around Lincoln city centre wielding pepper spray and videoing young children I would be locked up, but this mindless behaviour is allowed in our countryside, why? 

You statement regarding many hunts hunting illegally just confirms that fact that actually don't understand or know too much about the sport, unless your research didn't extend past the LACS website.
		
Click to expand...

You clearly failed in reading my original post properly.

I guarantee I can find you, and link you, to many, many more distressing and horrendous cases of violence (and murder) committed by a hunt or a hunt supporter but I'm pretty sure you can do that yourself with a quick Google.  There was a very big case a couple of years ago in which a sab got killed.

I'm not going to argue with you. I don't care to try and change your views. 

As for saying I don't know too much about the sport, I could easily give you a list of the hunts that regularly hunt illegally, provide video footage for you, and give you a list of the prosecutions made under the Hunting Act. Again, if you bothered to take a look at things from another perspective other than your own, you would be able to find all this information out for yourself. In the meantime, you can keep pretending and stay in denial. You would have more credibility if you hunt supporters actually admitted that so many illegal hunts still take place, but the fact you claim otherwise is an absolute joke.

I have nothing more to say. The thread title asked a question and I have answered based on what I know. 

I'm off to ride my horse.


----------



## Molly-Chops (21 April 2016)

RunToEarth said:



http://m.westerndailypress.co.uk/Po...eted-parents/story-29062258-detail/story.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-need-new-powers-thugs-away-wave-attacks.html
http://m.westerndailypress.co.uk/Gl...ssaults-hunt/story-28475340-detail/story.html

Sabs have been calling hounds onto roads and scaring the living daylights out of children and horses a like for years, they don't care one jot about wildlife or any other life to be perfectly frank. 

If I dressed up like a hunt sab and ran around Lincoln city centre wielding pepper spray and videoing young children I would be locked up, but this mindless behaviour is allowed in our countryside, why? 

You statement regarding many hunts hunting illegally just confirms that fact that actually don't understand or know too much about the sport, unless your research didn't extend past the LACS website.
		
Click to expand...

You clearly failed in reading my original post properly.

I guarantee I can find you, and link you, to many, many more distressing and horrendous cases of violence (and murder) committed by a hunt or a hunt supporter but I'm pretty sure you can do that yourself with a quick Google.  There was a very big case a couple of years ago in which a sab got killed.

I'm not going to argue with you. I don't care to try and change your views. 

As for saying I don't know too much about the sport, I could easily give you a list of the hunts that regularly hunt illegally, provide video footage for you, and give you a list of the prosecutions made under the Hunting Act. Again, if you bothered to take a look at things from another perspective other than your own, you would be able to find all this information out for yourself. In the meantime, you can keep pretending and stay in denial. You would have more credibility if you hunt supporters actually admitted that so many illegal hunts still take place, but the fact you claim otherwise is an absolute joke.

I have nothing more to say. The thread title asked a question and I have answered based on what I know. 

I'm off to ride my horse.


----------



## Alec Swan (21 April 2016)

Molly-Chops said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

I'm off to ride my horse.
		
Click to expand...

Good Night.  

Alec.


----------



## gunnergundog (21 April 2016)

Molly-Chops said:



			I have nothing more to say.
		
Click to expand...

You said that in your last THREE posts - bye bye!


----------



## Countryman (21 April 2016)

Molly-Chops said:



			You clearly failed in reading my original post properly.

I guarantee I can find you, and link you, to many, many more distressing and horrendous cases of violence (and murder) committed by a hunt or a hunt supporter but I'm pretty sure you can do that yourself with a quick Google.  There was a very big case a couple of years ago in which a sab got killed.
.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing approaching the scale or magnitude of violence perpetuated by militant animal rights extremists. Tragically, what you refer to as a 'murder' did indeed occur but the victim was a hunt supporter, and the perpetrator an anti...


----------



## hackneylass2 (25 April 2016)

'If those who are opposed to foxes being killed, were to direct their attentions to the truly barbaric practice of snaring foxes, then I may be prepared to listen to their arguments. It's illegal to snare deer, so why is it legal to snare foxes? There wouldn't be the kudos attached to attacking toffs though, would there? '

Snaring should be banned I think, its too indescriminate and cruel.  But, your argument regarding 'kudos attached to attacking toffs' is sinking into the dangerous mire of parody and stereotyping.  The infernal and misleading Townie v Countryman  thing.  There are many townies and working class folk who hunt and many rural folk and  'toffs' who do not, in fact I would argue that the majority of folk who hunt are far from being toffs.  That said, I don't think that wearing balaclavas is right, if you want to fight a cause, then you surely must have the courage of your conviction to do so without hiding.
Ignorance is the main bugbear, shown by sabs who disrupt bloodhounds etc ...and also arrogance, shown by hunts who do not hunt within the law.   To me there are many faults on both sides.


----------



## FemelleReynard (26 April 2016)

This may be of interest... About time too I say.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...chobox&utm_term=Autofeed#link_time=1461514613


----------

